# Postfix VDA issue



## Paul-LKW (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All:
This question may appear many time from past post, recently I just upgraded my postfix installation to postfix-3.1.3,1 from 2.8.x and after that I see lot of error mentioning "unused parameter" ! After some google search it seems related to VDA and in fact when I go to /usr/ports/mail/postfix and `make config` I could not see the VDA check box any more. So my question is does postfix no more need VDA patch or the porter missed this ?

Look for your kindly reply.
Paul.LKW


----------



## Remington (Nov 2, 2016)

mail/postfix211 still have VDA option.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20160228:
  AFFECTS: users of mail/postfix
  AUTHOR: ohauer@FreeBSD.org

   Postfix has been updated to version 3.1, VDA and native SPF is no
   longer supported.

   - if VDA support is needed, users should stay on mail/postfix211
   - SPF support can be added to postfix via one of the mail/*spf* ports

   The Dovecot SASL OPTION was removed, Dovecot SASL support is always given
   from now on.  In addition, for each mail/postfix* port there is now a
   mail/postfix*-sasl slave port providing Cyrus SASL as default.

   To stay on postfix-2.11.x run the command:

   # pkg set -o mail/postfix:mail/postfix211
```


----------



## Paul-LKW (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi All,
Oh, sorry for my mistake no check the ports UPDATING.
But it is a bad news to know VDA is no longer supported by the Ports !
As I know from http://vda.sourceforge.net/, it says "you can try to apply the older version to the new Postfix source tree
by using command "patch -p0 < vda-patch-file"".
So any chance for me to apply such old patch to newer Ports version ?
If so where could I find such patching docs. or I have to create my own Port for this ?

Great thanks for your kindly help in advance.
Paul.LKW


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

As you will notice on the VDA website, they support 3.0.x but not 3.1.x.


----------



## Remington (Nov 2, 2016)

My recommendation is to stay with mail/postfix211 if you want to keep using VDA.  Otherwise you will have to find another solution without VDA if you want to use Postfix 3.x.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes, stay on mail/postfix211 is surely no problem but concerning what time will be the postfix211 port end of live.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2016)

I haven't looked too closely at this but it is of course possible Postfix 3.1.x has this functionality built-in (making those patches unnecessary). So I would switch back to Postfix 2.11 (with the VDA patches) for the time being, then look for the changes in functionality between 2.11 and 3.1.x. Maybe it's already included and it just requires some configuration changes.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Nov 3, 2016)

In the past we use Postfix VDA but we switch to dovecot-lmtp with quota plugin when we had to upgrade to Postfix 3.1.


----------



## Paul-LKW (Nov 3, 2016)

Yes, I use VDA is due to its virtual quota support but as CyberCr33p mentioned dovecot-lmtp is the alternative one support quota I would have a look for this instead.

However many thanks for all your reply and suggestion.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 3, 2016)

Paul-LKW said:


> Yes, I use VDA is due to its virtual quota support but as CyberCr33p mentioned dovecot-lmtp is the alternative one support quota I would have a look for this instead.
> 
> However many thanks for all your reply and suggestion.



Hi, it is also much more stable and it runs on native 64bit code.


----------

